# 2012 Challenge 21/52



## gstanfield (May 19, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week twenty one:

Old and New

Have a wonderful week everyone and as usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you!


----------



## wvdawg (May 23, 2012)

*Old and New*

Either one hard to come by these days!


----------



## Crickett (May 23, 2012)

Very cool Dennis!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 24, 2012)

Old paper and brass shotshells and a New plastic one. Also an  older and a newer decoy


----------



## Crickett (May 24, 2012)

Great shot mike!


----------



## rip18 (May 25, 2012)

Two good ones out of the gate!  I'm glad I don't have to choose between the two!


----------



## cornpile (May 25, 2012)

*Heres a old and new sight you see alot of*

around here


----------



## gstanfield (May 26, 2012)

OK, it's not a great pic, but I was determined to not miss another week so here it goes...

Two of my many little friends here. The top one is a Parker high grade 12ga SXS built in 1895. The bottom is a Remington 16ga pump built in 2001.


----------



## rip18 (May 27, 2012)

Two more nice ones, cornpile & gstanfield!


----------

